# Oh wow, I cried.



## ZoeRipper (Dec 18, 2009)

It's this really great video, and I'm not sure why I cry when I see it, I just do.

And I felt like sharing the tears with you.

It's wonderful.

I love the music.

What do you all think of it?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

I liked it, Zoe... it was touching. It made me think of how even bad events in our lives can turn out for the best, and we can share and help others who are facing similar situations. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Dec 18, 2009)

i saw it - it was good. sadly i did not cry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 18, 2009)

I did not see it, I cry enough now, don't need no help.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 18, 2009)

ZoeRipper said:


> It's this really great video, and I'm not sure why I cry when I see it, I just do.And I felt like sharing the tears with you.


What impressed me more than the video, Zoe, was the fact that it made you cry. You have a very large soul. Larger than mine, certainly, though men are only supposed to cry on "appropriate occasions." I think that you and your husband will raise some very lucky kids.

I remember talking with a gangly 14 yr old who was getting a psych evaluation prior to being charged with armed robbery (foster dad's shotgun) of the owner of a candy store. According to the kid, he repeatedly ripped off a younger brother and some other young kids. Suddenly she burst into tears and said "I really, really wanted to pull the trigger, Phil," and in a disgustingly unprofessional display I wept right along with her. I personally thought that she showed huge self control in not shooting the guy, and before the session ended, I told her that I didn't hear everything she said, but that if she had said that she had wanted to pull the trigger, and that was repeated by the DA in court, she would probably be looking at four years in Juvie. She was a bright girl and got the point. I doubt that she lived "happily ever after," but at least she didn't spend the next four years locked up for trying to protect her baby brother. Adults are often very cruel to kids, by design or neglect. We don't cry enough about it; we don't do enough about it, and we should all be ashamed.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> What impressed me more than the video, Zoe, was the fact that it made you cry. You have a very large soul. Larger than mine, certainly, though men are only supposed to cry on "appropriate occasions." I think that you and your husband will raise some very lucky kids.I remember talking with a gangly 14 yr old who was getting a psych evaluation prior to being charged with armed robbery (foster dad's shotgun) of the owner of a candy store. According to the kid, he repeatedly ripped off a younger brother and some other young kids. Suddenly she burst into tears and said "I really, really wanted to pull the trigger, Phil," and in a disgustingly unprofessional display I wept right along with her. I personally thought that she showed huge self control in not shooting the guy, and before the session ended, I told her that I didn't hear everything she said, but that if she had said that she had wanted to pull the trigger, and that was repeated by the DA in court, she would probably be looking at four years in Juvie. She was a bright girl and got the point. I doubt that she lived "happily ever after," but at least she didn't spend the next four years locked up for trying to protect her baby brother. Adults are often very cruel to kids, by design or neglect. We don't cry enough about it; we don't do enough about it, and we should all be ashamed.


Oh Phil, ye are a manly man.

I'd definitely cry too in that situation, except I'm like a leaky faucet, I cry at almost everything, especially episodes of Scrubs.

I hope I don't become cruel by design or neglect...

Phil Ily &lt;3


----------



## hierodula (Dec 19, 2009)

that, was touching. :wub: ^_^


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 19, 2009)

That video does have alot of meaning indeed.


----------



## revmdn (Dec 19, 2009)

Phil, did you do the eval. Did you work in the mental health field?


----------

